# Synodontis for 55g tank



## ChrisG (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok, I'm in the planning stages for a 55 gallon Dwarf Mbuna tank. Current stocking plan is Saulosi, Maingano, Red Zebra and a bristlenose pleco. I want to add a synodontis catfish or two. I would really like to get an angelica but I was advised by others on here that a 55 would be too narrow so I'm looking for advice on an appropriate species. I also Like the looks of the multipunctatus, eupterus, flavitaeniatus and petricola, but I would prefer a larger fish if possible. Any ideas? And how many, if more than one would be applicable?

Thanks


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd suggest petricola (aka lucipinnis) - 4-6 of them.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Kanorin said:


> I'd suggest petricola (aka lucipinnis) - 4-6 of them.


+1


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Floridagirl said:


> Kanorin said:
> 
> 
> > I'd suggest petricola (aka lucipinnis) - 4-6 of them.
> ...


I would suggest the lucipinnis as well but would only suggest adding 2. They clean up scraps and occupy a different nitch but you don't need more than 2. No reason to add more stress to the bio-load with too many of the same fish. I keep 2 lucipinnis in my 72 gallon and they look just right. These types of syno grow slow and don't get too large and wont overgrow your 55 gallon.
.


----------



## Allan01230 (May 23, 2013)

Yes I agree with Bowfront. 2 lucipinnis in a 55 is plenty. I have 3 in a 50 breeder and they are 5 inches. The 50 is wider at 18 inches depth than your 55 at 12 inches and they are out and about constantly. Mine are true petricola though --cost me a small fortune. LOL


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Chris, I like your fish selection (P Saulosi, Red Zebra, Maingano) and was actually considering the same mix......I have not set up my tank yet, I'm still in the planning stages....has anyone commented that your fish combination works/doesn't work? Like you, I was going to add synodontis luccipin, I was planning on 2 of those. My tank is 115G.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you want a larger Synodontis, consider multipunctata, group of 5. If you stick with lucipinnis or even consider petricola or polli I'd also get at least 5...this is a social fish and is likely to be out and about more in a larger group.

Bristlenose? One. Eupterus? One, this is a solitary Syno.


----------



## ChrisG (Aug 3, 2013)

Austinite said:


> Chris, I like your fish selection (P Saulosi, Red Zebra, Maingano) and was actually considering the same mix......I have not set up my tank yet, I'm still in the planning stages....has anyone commented that your fish combination works/doesn't work? Like you, I was going to add synodontis luccipin, I was planning on 2 of those. My tank is 115G.


I had a response in another thread I had created regarding whether this combination would work. The consensus was that if the male to female combinations is done correctly there should be no issues. The reason I want to go with this combination is that I could have an equal number of each color so I could have some variety.

Currently this tank setup is on hold since I will likely be moving again next summer and would rather not go through so much trouble setting up an aquarium, getting it running well then tearing it down again. So I am shifting my attention to my 29g tank for now


----------

